# MAC - Semi Precious - July 2011



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

Place all your *Semi Precious* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Semi Precious Discussion* for the latest spicy dish: 
  	http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/174559/mac-semi-precious-discussion#post_2105100


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

these are from the member bbgillian
















  	these are from allglam.com


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 16, 2011)

From my danish blog: http://www.pudderdaaserne.dk/2011/05/16/pssssst-mac-semi-precious-mineralize-eyeshadows-til-juli-2011/


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2011)

The following swatches are from the lovely member Princess Beudy who has given me permission to post a couple here. You can see even more on her blog here








  	quartz fusion




  	hint of sapphire


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jun 28, 2011)

Rose Quartz, Feeling Flush, Geo PInk, Gem of Roses, Unsurpassable, Mineral Mode





  	Unsurpassable and Mineral Mode





  	Mineral Mode dry/wet Unsurpassable dry/wet





  	Mineralize Blush in Feeling Flush









  	MSF Semiprecious Rose Quartz









  	Cremesheen Glass in Geo PInk and Lipstick Gem of Roses





  	From my blog: http://www.pudderdaaserne.dk/2011/06/27/sneak-peek-mac-semi-precious/


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Kimmy13 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mineral Mode, Unsurpassable, Hint of Sapphire, Blue Sheen








  	Clarity, Jade's Fortune, Golden Gaze, Dark Indulgence 








  	Rare Find, Smoked Ruby


----------



## Kimmy13 (Jul 7, 2011)

Semi Precious Crystal Pink


----------



## Kimmy13 (Jul 7, 2011)

Gem of Roses


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## luvlydee (Jul 7, 2011)

Pressed Amber Blush, Natural Flare Cremesheen, Lush Amber L/S,


----------



## dxgirly (Jul 7, 2011)

All product photos taken indoors with a flash, all swatches taken in natural sunlight.











  	Gem Of Roses





  	Crystal Pink:





  	Rose Quartz:





  	Feeling Flush:





  	Dark Indulgence:




  	wet/dry





  	Golden Gaze:




  	wet/dry


----------



## internetchick (Jul 7, 2011)

*Smoked Ruby*


*

*

*Dark Indulgence*






*Golden Gaze*






*Swatched Dry* (DI is a tad greener in person)


----------



## dxgirly (Jul 8, 2011)

Gem Of Roses lipstick. Natural light.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 8, 2011)

SP Goldstone, daylight, no flash.


----------



## soco210 (Jul 8, 2011)

Gem of Roses








  	Geo-Pink Cremesheen Glass









  	Golden Gaze MES






  	(L-R: Swatched once, sheered out - both dry swatches)

  	Mineralize Blushes






  	(L-R: Feeling Flush, Pressed Amber, Warmth of Coral)

  	Mineralize Skinfinish




  	Rose Quartz MSF



  	(base, inner circle, mixed)

  	Goldstone MSF



  	(base, inner circle, mixed)

  	Pearl MSF



  	(base, inner circle, mixed)

  	234 Brush


----------



## katred (Jul 9, 2011)

L to R: Gem of Roses, Musky Amethyst, One of a Kind (full sunlight, no flash, NC15 skin)




  	L to R: Mac Tempt Me, Mac One of a Kind




  	L to R : Mac Hipster, Mac Musky Amethyst, Mac Cunning




  	L to R: Mac Rue d'Bois, Mac Gem of Roses, NARS Mayflower


----------



## katred (Jul 9, 2011)

L to R: Mac Unsurpassable, Mac Juxt (I find that this photo makes them look a little more similar than they do in real life, because you can't see much of the metallic shimmer in Unsurpassable. Thought I'd post the comparison anyway.)




  	L to R: Mac Twinks, Mac Smoked Ruby, Giorgio Armani Lust Red




  	Unsurpassable "in action" used all over the lid (blended with Gorgeous Gold in the crease)


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jul 9, 2011)

*MAC Semi-Precious Pearl Mineralize Skinfinish*


----------



## Jennifae (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 9, 2011)

I took these with my cell phone, so not the best pictures but you all get the idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  	L to R: Golden Gaze, Smoked Ruby & Blue Sheen (Dry, in natural light & in shade)




  	L to R - Clarity & Jade's Fortune (Dry, shade & in natural light)




  	L to R - Clarity & Jade's Fortune (Dry & in sunlight)





  	Crystal Pink - Outer, Mixed & Inner (Natural light & in shade)




  	Pearl - Outer, mixed & inner (Natural light & in shade)




  	Goldstone -  Outer, Mixed & Inner (Natural light & in shade)




  	Rose Quartz - Outer, Mixed & Inner (Natural light & in shade




  	L to R: Pressed Amber, Warmth of Coral & Feeling Flush (Natural light & in shade)


----------



## rockin (Jul 11, 2011)

Here are my MES swatches.  From left to right - Clarity, Golden Gaze, Hint of Sapphire, Rare Find, Unsurpassable.  Bottom row dry, top row with Fix +





  	Indoors, no flash





  	Indoors, no flash.  Light from window






  	Inside light box, no flash


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jul 11, 2011)

My swatches.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 13, 2011)

Swatched dry first, then foiled


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 14, 2011)

Pearl



  	Crystal Pink


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 16, 2011)

*Mineralize Skinfinsh "Rose Quartz"*,* Cremesheen Glass "Afternude"*










*Rose Quartz* outer ring, middle, mixed, *Afternude*


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Jul 18, 2011)

*Swatches of Mineral Mode , Dark Indulgence, Faux Gold, Smoked Ruby, Rare Find*


----------



## Romina1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Clarity all over the lid and Goldstone on the cheeks


----------

